# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فاکتورگیری

## moja78

سلام
!2*!8-!9 رو چه جوری فاکتورمیگیرن ؟

----------


## Dela

> سلام
> !2*!8-!9 رو چه جوری فاکتورمیگیرن ؟


از!8 فاکتور بگیر(!2-9)!8

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> !2*!8-!9 رو چه جوری فاکتورمیگیرن ؟


9!=1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8*9
8!=1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8*9
8!*2!= (1*2)* (1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8)

(1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8*9)-(1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8)*(1*2)=9!-8!*21

حالا از طرف راست فاکتور بگیر
اعداد از 1تا 9 به هم ضرب شدن منهای اعدادی شدن که اتا 8 به هم ضرب شدن و دو بار ضرب در اعدادی شدن که از 1 تا 2 به هم ضرب شدن 

حالا میبینیم که در دو طرف عمل تفریق اعداد 1تا 8 به هم ضرب شدن پس از اعداد 1 تا 8 که به هم ضرب شدن و معادل8! هستن فاکتور می گیریم.

که میشه :

(1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8)*9-(1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8) *(1*2)= (1*(1*2))*(1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8)
 :Yahoo (1):  
 :Yahoo (4):

----------

